

FSJ on The End of CrunchPad - paulitex
http://www.fakesteve.net/2009/11/arrington-boned-by-this-extremely-handsome-man-weasel.html

======
mbrubeck
_"Just stick to blogging. It’s a hell of a lot easier than trying to build
stuff."_

This reads differently if you remember the _real_ author is blogger/writer Dan
Lyons, not billionaire CEO Fake Steve Jobs.

~~~
eugenejen
At the same time, Dan Lyons really got what Steve Jobs may say in that
situation.

Making something is really hard. Making hardware is hard.

